# 300lb Log Press



## fubaseball (Feb 23, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/enlUKYMboM0[/ame]

Has always been my weakest pressing event. Finally hit that 300ln press


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 23, 2013)

Meeting and surpassing goals . Thats a feeling you can't buy. Very cool. 
Congrats. Things are working well for you . Thanks for vid . Nice acceleration all the way to lockout. You got plenty more coming brother. Impressive. :headbang::action-smiley-064::action-smiley-033:
T


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 23, 2013)

Need more belly to sit that shit on!!!! Keep it up man!


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome man wish I had that kind of strength


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

Fuckin Paul Bunyon. Hella bad ass bro.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 24, 2013)

Hitting some big numbers!!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks fellas... Hitting PRs every week. Life is good


----------



## powders101 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice! I like the way you controlled it the entire time, instead of just throwing it to the ground like many do!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn, you're strong!
I don't know if you said it before, but what are your stats?
Age, hight, weight etc


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 25, 2013)

powders101 said:


> Nice! I like the way you controlled it the entire time, instead of just throwing it to the ground like many do!



Thanks bro! I've always been that way... People kinda poke fun at me because of it haha esp when I deadlift. I go down as slow as I go up


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 25, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> Damn, you're strong!
> I don't know if you said it before, but what are your stats?
> Age, hight, weight etc



Thank you! 

I'm 26, 5'10.5"... Roughly 240


----------



## Big-John (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice! Congrats man.


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Big John !


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 7, 2013)

More traing vids when you nget a chance.. Great motivation. 
Thanks, T


----------



## srd1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thats awsome brother nice controlled lift congrats!!


----------

